# Compressor life with modification



## 1fantac (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a 60 gallon 3.7hp 240 [email protected] compressor. I have affective placed a blower motor before the pump compressor. Pumping 2psi+ into the pump compressor my cycle time has been reduced but the air going into the pump compressor has been significantly raised this raised temperature is what has me concerned will these raise temperatures cause damage to the compressor and when I say raise temperatures hot to the touch. My problem was I had a numatic 90 grinder that was causing my compressor to consantly cycling for long periods.. has any one ever tried this? Will my compressor last. It's an oil type if it matters


----------



## 1fantac (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's a picture of my setup


----------



## 1fantac (Aug 26, 2015)

More information. 

With out any induction.
I have run time of about 1.25 min cylinder Temps of 155 average head Temps of 164 average. Intake Temps 82ish 

With low induction 2-2.5 psi forced induction.
I have run times average 1.02 min cylinder Temps of 143 average head Temps of 156 average. Intake Temps average 115ish. 

So am I going to increase or decrease the life of this compressor. I could try to find a way to cool the air charge going in but there's also the psi increase affects on the pump. This is 100% experimental feel free to share and will go from there the set up has cost me nothing but time so far.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I moved your post to the correct area so that more people will see it. 
As to your question I don't believe your modification will have any noticeable effect on the lifespan of your compressor. My oil lubed compressor tends to run constantly when I'm sandblasting and gets extremely hot to the touch due to it being undersized for my needs. However if the heat concerns you you could mount a thermostatic controlled fan to the compressor to help keep it cool. But I doubt it is necessary


----------



## Christian Karlsson (Apr 12, 2019)

1fantac said:


> More information.
> 
> With out any induction.
> I have run time of about 1.25 min cylinder Temps of 155 average head Temps of 164 average. Intake Temps 82ish
> ...


As the writer above me stated, I can't see that it would have any major long term effects. If something, maybe be extra careful when you chose the oil for the compressor. Might not be the best option to pick the cheapest one in this case.


----------

